# Colloidal Silver Questions



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have never used Colloidal Silver before, and I think I need to try it, so need advise and dosage?
Mosquito's are on the attack again and some of my birds have swollen eyes.
I'm doing my best to rid the loft of them, but one of my older birds is having a real hard time with this. He has alot of fleshy area around the eye so he is being affected more - almost swollen shut at times.
We have colloidal silver at work now, so I'm taking him in with me today to have him checked out. 
My questions are - does it come in different strengths? And how is it applied?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Treesa will be able to answer your question about the strenght, I think it comes only in one strenght, that is what I have seen in my local store.
Apply one drop on the affected area, twice a day.

Reti


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Reti said:


> Treesa will be able to answer your question about the strenght, I think it comes only in one strenght, that is what I have seen in my local store.
> Apply one drop on the affected area, twice a day.
> 
> Reti


I've just been researching and reading about this stuff - it sounds "amazing"!
One of our clients at work swears by this stuff - she came in and had a conference with our homeopathic doctor, and gave us some free samples to try. She uses it for her animals and herself.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I know of someone out in the mountains of NC that sells colloidal silver. They said theirs is typically stronger than the kind you may buy at the store. I can't remember why though. Perhaps the way it was made? More natural or pure?

I'd never even heard of the stuff until I came here. I've never seen it either, so of course I don't really know what it _is_. I just know what kind of wonders it can do for the birds  I'd really like to try it sometime.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Msfreebird said:


> I have never used Colloidal Silver before, and I think I need to try it, so need advise and dosage?
> Mosquito's are on the attack again and some of my birds have swollen eyes.
> I'm doing my best to rid the loft of them, but one of my older birds is having a real hard time with this. He has alot of fleshy area around the eye so he is being affected more - almost swollen shut at times.
> We have colloidal silver at work now, so I'm taking him in with me today to have him checked out.
> My questions are - does it come in different strengths? And how is it applied?


Yes it does, I use the 10 PPM.

One drop in each eye per day, or you can do one drop in the morning and one later in the day-if it is real bad. I would also give him a drop down the throat. 

Our county rehabber has used it over 30 years in treating all species of birds. I have used it the past 7 years for my birds, when needed.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Yes it does, I use the 10 PPM.
> 
> One drop in each eye per day, or you can do one drop in the morning and one later in the day-if it is real bad. I would also give him a drop down the throat.
> 
> Our county rehabber has used it over 30 years in treating all species of birds. I have used it the past 7 years for my birds, when needed.


See this is where I get confused  - see link -
http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/colloidalsilver.html
This one described is 100ppm, but used at the dose you recommend. 
That's why I ask about the different strengths


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

If it's 100 ppm, then it's not really colloidal silver and is either ionic silver or silver protein, the latter of which I would stay away from. 

I use 10 ppm Source Naturals brand, which is true colloidal silver (although ionic silver should be OK also). iherb.com sells it, and I've seen it locally in vitamin/health food stores as well.

Some good info on silver colloids here: http://www.silver-colloids.com/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Of the ones I've used, I like the sovereign silver brand best.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm at work and this is what I have --
"Island Cove Naturals" Colloidal/Ionic Silver 25 PPM
So now what?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I was also wondering how you apply it, is it water like?...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

jenfer said:


> If it's 100 ppm, then it's not really colloidal silver and is either ionic silver or silver protein, the latter of which I would stay away from.
> 
> I use 10 ppm Source Naturals brand, which is true colloidal silver (although ionic silver should be OK also). iherb.com sells it, and I've seen it locally in vitamin/health food stores as well.
> 
> Some good info on silver colloids here: http://www.silver-colloids.com/


Great link! Thanks
The one I have is - 
PPM: 15-25 parts per million
Colloidal: 10-20%
Ionic: 80-90%


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> I was also wondering how you apply it, is it water like?...


Mines in a bottle with a dropper


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

I think it should be fine to use. Commercially available Sovereign Silver comes in 30 ppm, and I know someone who uses it on eyes. If you're nervous, you can apply it as a compress or else dilute it with distilled water?


----------



## Silver Genie (Jul 2, 2010)

jenfer said:


> I think it should be fine to use. Commercially available Sovereign Silver comes in 30 ppm, and I know someone who uses it on eyes. If you're nervous, you can apply it as a compress or else dilute it with distilled water?


There is no need to dilute it.

There is a great deal of information available at http://www.silvergenie-cs.com/history.html with regard to the history & uses of Colloidal Silver. There are many resources available by links at the top and bottom of the pages.

We have been using Colloidal Silver for over 10 years and have seen a positive result with ourselves, our pets, our friends and relatives that we have shared it with as an alternative medicine. Not intended as medical advice, these are simply our experiences and observations.

It can even be used in the home as a disinfectant and in the garden to enhance your plants. http://www.silvergenie-cs.com/plants.html


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Silver Genie said:


> There is no need to dilute it.
> 
> There is a great deal of information available at http://www.silvergenie-cs.com/history.html with regard to the history & uses of Colloidal Silver. There are many resources available by links at the top and bottom of the pages.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've been reading alot about it.
But in the meantime, I am putting 2 tsp of it in a gallon of water for the birds drinking and bath water, And putting 2 drops directly in the affected eyes.


----------

